# Ghost Shrimp:Odd Occurance?



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

I dont know much about these guys, but I'd like to know if this sounds strange to the rest of you:

I looked in my Dwarf Puffer tank, and found a ghost shrimp dead, I looked closer, he was bright pink/orange as if he had been cooked! I took him out, he even smelled cooked, do they always die like this? I've had a couple of others die the other week but I only found their skeletons.


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

Come to think of it, he was in 80 degree water for a while, maybe he got naturally cooked in the water? TURTLE TREAT! Hahaha.


----------



## UgLy_eLf (Feb 26, 2005)

Boy dont I feel like an a-- 

"when a ghost shrimp dies, you will be able to tell because the carcass turns pinkish or orangish. thats because they contain carotenes. 

when they shed, they are vulnerable and will hide, and they will be more clear. their shedding should look like a mangles mess."


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Its ok... a lot of us post questions we know the answer to just to reassure ourselves.


----------



## Tanuke (Jan 23, 2005)

Sick shrimp or shrimp who are getting ready to die often turn cloudy and pinkish too.


----------



## shev (Jan 18, 2005)

well I feel special :king:


----------

